

Is Yahoo buying failed startups because it's the only way it can get good devs? - muratmutlu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/2/4583284/marissa-mayer-buys-failed-startups-yahoo?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer1db05&utm_medium=twitter

======
benologist
Is The Verge writing this because it's the only way it can establish a
presence on HN?

